# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Sirena (Muret e Leilës)

## Leila

Sirene ne banjo

----------


## xxxl

po me befason gjithnje e me shume te uroj qe te vazhdosh keshtu sic e ke nisur ku i dihet ne te ardhmen do ndodhemi perpara nje galerie me punimet e tua ciao

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shume e bukur!  

P.S Shpresoj qe nje dit, talenti yt te na bej edhe ne Shqiptarve krenar! 

Driloni..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shume pikture e bukur leila, ke talent :)

----------


## hiya

e bukur;)

----------


## Leila

Thank you, guys.

Punimi im i fundit, para se te prisheshin ngjyrat.

----------


## Leila

Te vjetra (vini re nje njolle... cumcakizi, besoj)... i kam bere kur kam qene rreth 14 vjec, funny enough... gjate ores se mesimit. Mesuesit mendonin se merrja shenime. :D

Nga sensi i urgjences ose padurimit, nuk mbaroj dot asnje skice, pa le me pikturat. Ndo nje dite do fotografoj canvases qe me kane mbetur.

----------


## Leila

Me kishte traumatizuar ai filmi me kllounin. lol
12 vjec, besoj kam qene.

----------


## Leila

Kete bera sepse ma kishte shpifur njera ne klase me menyren se si i bente floket. Ndalonte ne mes te bisedes per t'i nxjerre ato 2 qime perpara. Kerkonte leje per ne banjo qe ti lagte me uje. lol

Klasa e 7-te... 11-12 vjec.

----------


## Leila

Kete e mbaj mend se e kam bere ne tren nga Elbasani per ne Durres.
Stilin e flokeve e mora nga Prishila Presli, se kam qene big time Elvis fan. Iu luta mamit per librin "Elvis and I" per ditelindjen time te 9-te. :D

Desha ta beja paksa te turpshme, me shoqet rreth saj duke e inkurajuar dhe aprovuar per fustanin. lol
Ato vijat duhet te ishin hije. Une e bera njerin krah, sikur i binte drita nga ana tjeter e thashe, "Pa ta provoj si do duket me hije nga te dyja anet?" lol Diseaster!
Isha e sigurte qe do behesha fashion designer.

----------


## Leila

Ai i lutet, i hap zemren, i kerkon te falur, lutet per nje fjale, nje shikim, i tregon se si s'mund te jetoje pa te, se si "they're meant to be..."
Ajo... s'ia var.

Funny stuff! :D
(10-11 vjec.)

----------


## Leila

9-10 vjec, probably.
S'me pelqente te vizatoja me laps.
Nuk e mbarova kete se u merzita.

----------


## Gjallica

Leila akoma me muret ti..lol.. i bere terkuze:Dj/k
Sirenat e kesaj teme qenkan me te bukura se tema e dikurshme.. C'do dite dhe me e talentuar:)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

leila shyqyr qe postove vizatimet :)
7 dhe fustani i dhjetes me pelqejn me shume

----------


## maratonomak

> Sirene ne banjo


FANTAZIA JOTE NE KETE VEPER ARTI ESHTE FRYMEZUAR NGA NJE 30 VJECARE  e lodur nga jeta dhe nga meskujt ,
tashme i ka rene gjoksi , ne ftyre ka nje shprehje hutimi dhe lodjeje .

urime

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> FANTAZIA JOTE NE KETE VEPER ARTI ESHTE FRYMEZUAR NGA NJE 30 VJECARE  e lodur nga jeta dhe nga meskujt ,
> tashme i ka rene gjoksi , ne ftyre ka nje shprehje hutimi dhe lodjeje


looooooooooool mato ti  me shkrin se qeshurit...duhet ta konsiderosh artin tend kete gje :D

----------


## Leila

Mara-fara-... e di vete perfundimin ti. Gjoks i rene? KY? S'ke faj; t'u mesuan syte me Playboy-in, te vetmet femra qe te kane rene "ne dore." :) Urime!

Gjalica, Rexhina, Kuqja (plus ata qe me komentuan tek reputacioni me jeshile :)) flm per komentet.

Keto do i hidhja kur i bera (15-16 vjec) por m'i kane ruajtur ne nje cep dhe m'i kapi syri sot. E dyta eshte nje engjell qe po hyn te lahet. Kam perdorur glitter paint. lol
Ridiculous!

----------


## xxxl

secili nga ne jep dicka nga vet vetja ne pikture , me duken interesante keto punime

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Leila, te bukura vizatimet,

Ai vizatimi i dyte, tek posti 17 se me ke me ngjan ;)

sic thote dhe xxxl, ke dhene shume nga vetja.

----------


## Pasqyra

Nje sirene e gjysem ...
(... valle SI bejne femije sirenat?!)

Ne pamundesi per te gjetur nje fjale me pershkruese, po them TE BUKURA per te gjitha punimet. (packa se 'forumizma' te tilla me lodhin-merzisin.) 

URIME!!!!!!!!!

----------

